# 32" TV or Monitor



## victorsrinivas (Mar 6, 2009)

*Which is the best 32 or 35 inch LCD Monitor for seminars and live shows?*

Hi,

I need suggestions for buying a best 32 or 35 inch LCD Monitor or a TV. Typically it would be used for our Personality Development Programs conducted in Halls which can accomodate on average of 40 people. Will basically be connected to a system for purposes of presentations, animation movies and some times live shows.
Occasionally it would be used for some movies (telecasted over cable or DTH) also in public places.

My first question is : Is a standalone 32" LCD Monitor enough or a 32" LCD TV would also do?
Can the Monitor be a good choice, provided a TV Tuner card is used and TV is watched on the Monitor??

So, Kindly suggest a good one in terms of technical aspects, price and service wise?
What are the compulsory technical parameters that need to be looked into while buying? 
Also, which is the place we can get it for the cheapest price in Bangalore??

Thanks in Advance
Srinivas Kumar


----------



## IronManForever (Mar 18, 2009)

victorsrinivas said:


> *Which is the best 32 or 35 inch LCD Monitor for seminars and live shows?*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...



Well, 32" monitor will be more expensive compared to a regular 32" LCD TV. 
And 720p resolution that the 32" TVs gerally come with SHOULD be enough/better-choice for your purpose. Hope that helps..

New user? I wish you stay for more and contribute.


----------

